# Jupiter @ 2000mm



## TheFantasticG (Dec 31, 2011)

After the Moon we turned towards the Jovian system. Lets just say Eyepiece Projection looks like its going to be a must as Prime Focus just couldn't get close enough, even with a 2000mm telescope. Both are heavily cropped and used prime focus technique. 


#1



2011-12-30 - Astrophotography-13.jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr


#2



2011-12-30 - Astrophotography-12.jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr


Thanks for looking


----------



## Art Photographers (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice! I feel its weird that you cannot see any of the Moons or even the Big Red Spot?


----------



## DorkSterr (Dec 31, 2011)

That's awesome! Did you rent te 2000mm or do you own it? I'm thinking of renting a lens similar to this for astrophotography.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 31, 2011)

Jupiter is a long way off and the moons aren't that bright.  I can see the moons through mine on a good night (I think I saw three of them one night) but they are not bright.  I shot a couple of photos of Mars through mine once and they were not pretty at all   I've seen some absolutely gorgeous astro photos but they don't work out that well for me.


----------



## Edsport (Dec 31, 2011)

Great shot. To get the moons just do 2 exposures, one for the moons and one for the planet and combine them...


----------



## SCraig (Dec 31, 2011)

Edsport said:


> Great shot. To get the moons just do 2 exposures, one for the moons and one for the planet and combine them...


It's not that simple.  Or if you have experience in it I'd certainly love to know how you make it work.

True astrophotography is a lot simpler in some respects because of the amazingly vast distances involved.  Planetary photography is difficult because the planets move a lot more than you think.  For example, in about 30 seconds a planet will move completely out of your field of view.  A 5 or 10 second exposure leaves an elongated streak of light.   I can see the moon moving across the field of my telescope.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah. I used the Celestron Advanced C8-SGT. I was using the prime focus technique. I also drank quite a bit by that time... with the 17mm eye piece you can see five moons and the big red spot. I still have to try the eyepiece projection technique.


----------



## Edsport (Jan 1, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Edsport said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot. To get the moons just do 2 exposures, one for the moons and one for the planet and combine them...
> ...


I had tracking so it was pretty easy for me...


----------



## SCraig (Jan 1, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> Yeah. I used the Celestron Advanced C8-SGT. I was using the prime focus technique. I also drank quite a bit by that time... with the 17mm eye piece you can see five moons and the big red spot. I still have to try the eyepiece projection technique.


You've got a lot more telescope than I have.  I just have a Celestron 130 SLT.  I can see the moons and the red spot but not all that well.  I'm too lazy to pack everything up and go somewhere that is truly dark and there is a lot of light pollution where I live.  It's fun though.


----------



## SCraig (Jan 1, 2012)

Edsport said:


> I had tracking so it was pretty easy for me...


Now that's how it's done!  Great shot.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 1, 2012)

Art Photographers said:


> Nice! I feel its weird that you cannot see any of the Moons or even the Big Red Spot?



The GRS might be on the other side of the planet.


----------



## Guasto (Jan 1, 2012)

Good stuff


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jan 2, 2012)

So the Wife and I drove 70 miles from the big city last night. Got some wonderful images. Gonna have to learn how to do tracking as her GEM can do it. I'll be posting up some images later that I got using the telescope and my 24-120 F4.


----------



## Audible_Chocolate (Jan 2, 2012)

very cool!


----------

